
Coworking - To establish a collaboration space for developers - waleedka
http://wiki.coworking.info/#NorthAmerica
======
felipe
We rent a coworking space in SF, and it was very beneficial. A bunch of
startups share the same space, and we are constantly exchanging information,
ideas, contacts, etc... I think that's the most important thing about
coworking: It's not much about the space itself, but about the community
formed around the shared space.

~~~
richcollins
Need anyone else?

------
tocomment
I looked at the website but I don't understand what I'm supposed to do. How do
I get coworking?

~~~
waleedka
The page contains a list of cities where there are co-working arrangements or
groups willing to arrange something. Select your city and see what's there.
Or, you can start something yourself and add your city (it's a wiki). They
also have a Google group to communicate and a blog. I think they're doing a
great job promoting the concept.

------
mattculbreth
I'd like to do this in Atlanta. Maybe that will go on the list.

